# Using magnetic crystal patterns for LED spacing.



## zerodish (Jul 17, 2021)

You have a bunch of LED's and you want to know how to space them to make them as round as possible. The following album shows steel balls suspended in a magnetic field confined in a round container. The balls repel each other to form the best spacing. https://flic.kr/s/aHsmWeuJGV


----------



## datiLED (Jul 18, 2021)

That is really cool. I work with magnets frequently, and have never seen anything like that.

I have used AutoCAD to space LEDs when I am building an array.


----------



## Dave_H (Aug 18, 2021)

Interesting patterns and shapes. I guess it depends what you want to do.

On some large retail window LED backlighting panels, I saw hexagonal pattern used which is simple enough and extendable to any size. Even a shape or area made of equilateral triangles has uniform spacing between adjacent LEDs, in effect it's just adjacent rows offset by half the pitch.

Actual spacing would depend on the LEDs themselves, number of LEDs per area, beam angle and brightness, diffusing if any, and how uniform the light needs to be.

Dave


----------

